# كيف أحسب صرف المكيف من الكهرباء؟



## مركزي (5 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

أولا أشكركم على هذا المجهود الرائع في هذا القسم 

سوالي : 

يعلم الجميع أن فاتورة الكهرباء في الصيف مرتفعه وأغلب إرتفاعها بسبب أجهزه التكييف 

وكذلك يرتفع الحمل في اوقات الذروه بشكل كبير على شركة الكهرباء مما يتسبب في تكرار انقطاع الكهرباء عن بعض المناطق 

افادني أحد الآخوان المهندسين أنه عند إعداد التكييف على درجه معينه قليله وبقوه دفع قليله وتشغيل المكيف 24 ساعه أقل تكلفه من تشغيل المكيف 6 ساعات وبدرجات عالية 

السوال هو :

كيف يتم حساب تكلفه التكييف في فاتوره الكهرباء على حسب وضع درجات التكييف أو على الاقل كيف يتم حساب الفارق في ذلك ؟

السوال الثاني :

هل تركيب تكييف مركزي للمنزل افضل من التكييف العادي من الناحية المادية والصيانه والتبريد وفاتورة الكهرباء ؟


شكرا لكم


----------



## البطنان (5 سبتمبر 2007)

ينم احتساب الكهرباء عند معرفتك لسعر التعريفة اولا وتحسب بجهاز فحص التيار كم يستهلك مكيفك المنزلي من كهرباء في الساعة وبضربها بمجموع الساعات التي يعمل بها المكيف في اليوم سينتج لديك رقم يمثل مايستهلكه المكيفغ من تيار في اليوم ثم تقوم بضرب الرقم الاخير بسعر التعريفة ليكون لديك اخر رقم وهو القيمة النهائية للمصروف من الكهرباء .
اما التقنين فيتم بجعل منظم الحرارة في المكيف على درجة حرارة الغرفة 25م واكيد الجهاز المركزي عادة يكون اقل كلفة في الصيانة وحسب النظام المصمم من حيث هواء نقي فقط او اعادة الهواء المستخدم وهو المفضل في المنازل ... ولله اعلم


----------



## eng_rovan (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ الكريم مركزي الشق الاول من السؤال كما ذكر الاخ البطنان فانا اتفق معه وعلي فكره ممكن تستخدم الجهاز الذي اشار اليه ويسمي الكلامب امبير clamp amber الذي بالطبع لست تمتلكه . او تقوم بقراءة البيانات الموجوده علي المكيف فستجد بها الامبير المسحوب وبالتالي تستخدم طريقة الاخ الفاضل البطنان لحساب التكلفة .
اما بالنسبة للشق الثاني من السؤال فاذا كنت تقصد بكلمة المركزي أي centeral air conditioning فهذا النوع من المكيفات اوي حجمة كبير وقدرة اكبر لان سعتة التبريديه كبيرة يبداء من 55000btu/our اي ما يعادل 21hp


----------



## سامي الجن (17 مايو 2008)

Thank youThank youThank youThank you


----------

